# Any experiences with the 07 Advanced 0?



## wildh (Aug 25, 2006)

Anybody out there test ridden or purchased the 07 TCR Adv 0? I'm looking at pulling the trigger on one (minus the ES wheels - can't justify two expensive wheelsets sitting around) and just checking to see if anybody has had good or bad experiences with it.

Thanks.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

can't speak personally about the advanced, although i have been on a few rides with one the guys in the pic below, and he was very happy with his.


----------

